# In ceiling driver replacement for bathroom



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

In my new house the previous owner threw a couple 6.5's (I think) in the ceiling in the bathroom, and they have been there for 20 years or so at this point. I have a group of in wall drivers that I could probably replace them with, but I am curious if there would be a cone type or application specific set I should look at that would handle the humidity/damp air in the bathroom during showers etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## skibum (Aug 24, 2005)

I have seen several outdoor ceiling mount speakers if you are worried about humidity or steam. Sonance comes to mind, also check parts express they may have some with poly cones also. I really wouldn`t worry about moisture in the bathroom decaying a ceiling speaker unless you have a shower steamer. I had a sonance single stereo speaker in the bathroom of my old house for about 5 years without any problems. Bathroom was tiny also (40 sq ft) with 8 foot ceilings and super hot water.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

fej said:


> In my new house the previous owner threw a couple 6.5's (I think) in the ceiling in the bathroom, and they have been there for 20 years or so at this point. I have a group of in wall drivers that I could probably replace them with, but I am curious if there would be a cone type or application specific set I should look at that would handle the humidity/damp air in the bathroom during showers etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I wouldn't worry about it too much as to what you ultimately use. It is not humid 24/7 in there which is what a marine speaker may need to deal with. It is only humid for short periods of time each day. All the parts that will rust or corrode will be plated (cadmium or chromate) and highly resistant to that. Cones should be plastic however not paper and the surrounds from rubber vs. foam. Use plated or stainless screws rather than black oxide as it can rust unless kept oiled. You could use a regular home inwall or car audio product keeping those things in mind. 

Here is a link to Crutchfield on how to select bathroom speakers. They barely mention the humidity aspect. Further, if you search their inwall offerings you find "made from moisture resistant materials" which pretty much describes any modern speaker anyway.

Crutchfield Bathroom Speakers


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks guys kinda what I thought. Maybe I should start a bathroom safe speaker company to pray on the people who don't know any better with over the top markup and snake oil marketing!


----------

